# B-24 wrecks just discovered in the Adriatic Sea



## bdefen (Dec 5, 2022)

See here:









Researchers Find the Remains of 5 WWII-Era U.S. Bombers in the Adriatic Sea


The bombers were lost in missions against Nazi Germany more than 70 years ago.




www.popularmechanics.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2022)

Some closure for the families involved

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Dec 5, 2022)




----------

